# Folk music in symphony



## test (Sep 17, 2015)

The Norwegian Broadcasting Orchestra Played folk music in a televised concert. The concert was called 'folk music in symphony'. Good or bad ?

Augustblomen (Flowers of August)


----------



## test (Sep 17, 2015)

More folk music in another setting...

Alexander Rybak playes Sven Nyhus 'Bergrosa' (The rose of the mountains)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Haydn liked to quote folk tunes in his symphonies.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> Haydn liked to quote folk tunes in his symphonies.


Precious few have been identified! A supposedly true story: In the early 20th century, a professor packed up a phonograph and roamed the hills of rural Hungary, playing tunes from Haydn and asking the peasants if they knew them. The peasants quickly learned they got bigger tips if they said "yes," and claimed that the tunes were sung by womenfolk at such-and-such festivals, or whatever. Satisfied, the professor went home to work on his scholarly paper.

And to this day, the peasants in the hills of Hungary sing the songs the professor taught them.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

test said:


> Good or bad ?


Depends - on the quality of the music, on your tastes, on the music in question. As an example, I rather like Vaughan Williams' music and I like the clear links to folk music within it, but my friend loathes what she sees as the weakening of the earthiness of the music in RVW's work


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

You can hear a Klezmer in Mahler's 1st symphony, 3rd movement.


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Also, Bartok and Stravinsky were very connected to their origin's folk music.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Some think the final movement of Beethoven's Seventh is loosely based on the Irish folk tune "Save Me from the Grave and Wise". He was working on arrangements of folk tunes at that time.


----------

